# mikrofon piept unangenehm



## Phenicks (27. Januar 2009)

eigendlich haben sich schon alle dran gewöhnt. Wenn ich skype, dann kommt auf der anderen seite zwar meine stimme an, wird aber von einem megalautem piepen unterlegt, manchmal sogar übertönt. wenn ich mit dem rechner woanders hingehe bleibt das problem. wenn ich hs oder mikro wechsel auch. soundtreiber sind auch egal. ich piepe halt, is auch nicht all zu schlimm.

aber vor 2 tagen hats auf einma aufgehört, ich konnte normal reden.

und nun, ich piepe wieder. ich habe aber absolut gar nichts geändert, alles ich gleich, eig total unlogisch. was is da los ??


MfG: Teddy


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2009)

Kenn mich mit Skype nicht aus.
Aber hört sich das piepen wie ne Rückkopplung an?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

McDrake am 27.01.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn mich mit Skype nicht aus.
> Aber hört sich das piepen wie ne Rückkopplung an?


  wenn es sich so anhören würde wie ne RK und er es aber nicht "rückkopplung" nennt, dann weiß es offenbar nicht, was ne RK is  

is das ein lautes fiepen? und sind deine boxen an bzw. kopfhörer rel laut UND du hörst deine eigene stimme darüber? dann ist das der grund, und dann IST das ne rückkopplung: das mic nimmt auch auf, was auf den boxen zu hören ist, das wird dann sofort wieder auf die boxen ausgegeben, wieder aufgenommen, wieder ausgegeben usw., quasi unendlich, und das ergibt dann einen lauten piepton.

einfach das reglermenü aufrufen und dann einstellen, dass du deine stimme NICHT auch selber hörst, also am regler für mic "stumm" aktivieren (das ist NUR für die wiedergabe - die aufnahme, was zb für teamspeak und skype wichitg ist, bleibt so, wie sie ist). oder aber die boxen leiser machen und/oder mehr abstand zu den boxen einhalten.


----------



## Phenicks (27. Januar 2009)

ich höre mein eigenes piepen nicht. nur der am anderen ende sitz wird dadurch genervt. kann ja sein, dass es eine rückkopplung ist, aber warum war es vor 2 tagen einfach weg ? ich hab nix gmacht.
keine boxen, ich benutze ein headset und das is ziemlich leise...

und wenn ich gar keinen audioausgang, wie n headset verwende, piept es auch  

und wenn ich einfach nur still bin,höre ich das piepen, wenn ich lange rede höre ich das piepen selber nicht mehr, nur der andere.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

Phenicks am 27.01.2009 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich höre mein eigenes piepen nicht. nur der am anderen ende sitz wird dadurch genervt. kann ja sein, dass es eine rückkopplung ist, aber warum war es vor 2 tagen einfach weg ? ich hab nix gmacht.
> keine boxen, ich benutze ein headset und das is ziemlich leise...
> 
> und wenn ich gar keinen audioausgang, wie n headset verwende, piept es auch
> ...



vlt. hat in dem fall ja der andere seine boxen an? 

auf jeden fall sollten alle beteiligten in ihrem lautstärkereglermenü mal das mic auf "stumm" schalten - das "stumm" gilt wie gesagt NUR für die wiedergabe am eigenen PC:


----------



## Phenicks (27. Januar 2009)

jo ok, danke ersma.

nur eine blöde frage noch: wo zum teufel stell ich das ein ? also bei vista.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

Phenicks am 27.01.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> jo ok, danke ersma.
> 
> nur eine blöde frage noch: wo zum teufel stell ich das ein ? also bei vista.




normalerweise hast du rechts unten so ein "lautsprecher", damit ruft man das menü auf, ggf. muss man nochmal klicken, um ALLE regler zu sehen. 

es kommt immer auf soundkarte/chip an.


----------



## Phenicks (29. Januar 2009)

wenn ich nen skype testanruf mache, piepe ich übrigens kein bisschen, DIE ANDEREN SIND SCHULD !

und nein, ich mach mir das leben nicht zu leicht


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

jo, dann müssen die anderen bei sich eben schauen, dass die ihre regler richtig einstellen.


----------

